# Sikes Tonight?



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

So I've been to sikes bridge approx. 3 times now for 2-5hr sessions, and have gotten nothing except for a little monk fish. I'm a bit of an amateur at this type of fishing, but I'm thinking it's maybe just bad luck. 



I have 1 pole with a single weight and a silver size 5 circle hook that I've used shrimp & cut bait with. The other pole has a dual hook rig w/ small weights and we've attached cut bait and shrimp to those as well.



Generally I'll just lower the line down from the bridge and sink the bait to the bottom then position with just enough tension to sit the pole.



Other times I'll try slow jigging to feel out the fish... that seems to have work best thus far. 



Any suggestions that may give me some success? Maybe 2 poles just isn't enough? (I see some of you guys out there with like 8+ poles).



Anywho, going to head out again tonight @ 9 and see if I can score something.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

try to get some tiger minnows from hot spots bait and tackle. feel free to ask them a few questions on how to rig these minnows. Grab a dozen.. maybe a few additional tackle.. I would rig:



at size 1/0 circle hook with a carolina rig (1/2 oz. to 2 oz. depending on current at sikes)



carolina rig: egg weight, swivel, leader, hook.



tiger bull minnows (last long, hard to kill!) or live shrimp (pinfish love 'em) are your best bet right now for a keeper fish. 



hope this helps..


----------



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info.



alright, gonna go and swing by walmart for some smaller circle hooks and gear, then go ahead and drive over to the GB side of Sikes. 



If you see the guy cursing at 2 poles that lay still on the side of the bridge, that'll be me


----------



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

Stopp by Gulf Breeze Tackle on the way over and the owner gave me a wealth of info. Downsized from a 5/0 hook to some 2/0's and smaller for possible sheepies. Got rid of the double metal line rig as apparently it scares the fish? picked up a dozen fidlers.



Went out again, and not even a bite. Lost a few shrimp but who knows to what. The wind picked up like their was an incoming tropical storm, so I booked it out of there. I was soaked.



I'll try, try, again here soon. Maybe better luck next time. Damn.


----------



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

are you fishing for sheepies at night or in the day sheepheads are mostly active in the day afternoon.

most guys at night fish for ground mullet with shrimp or cut bait (mullet) white trout same bait or red fish i have had best luck

with menhaden cut bait all can be found at pretty much any bait tackle shop u stop at always buy the freshest dead bait u can 

and remember its called fishing not catching watch the locals do what they do . good luck bud catch some fish.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

man try some other spots my exp. with sikes ia that its seasonal so i stay away from that place in the off season


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Night fishing........7/0 circle hook, 30" of 60lb leader, 2oz egg weight above the leader and a surf rod will do. Just pass the line through the weight so that it can slide up and down the line...this lets the fish take the bait without feeling much resistance from the weight. catch a grunt, pinfish, or put a big chunk of cut mullet on (cut the tails off the grunts) and put that out there for bait. the Redfish cruise up and down the bridge so its not necessary to cast super far. I have actually had most luck casting under the main bridge...just make sure to get the bait past the last piling and into the light water from the road lights if you can. Have a net with you! i have caught reds anywhere from 26" to 46"........hope this helps:letsdrink


----------



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

> *PorknBeans (1/2/2010)*Night fishing........7/0 circle hook, 30" of 60lb leader, 2oz egg weight above the leader and a surf rod will do. Just pass the line through the weight so that it can slide up and down the line...this lets the fish take the bait without feeling much resistance from the weight. catch a grunt, pinfish, or put a big chunk of cut mullet on (cut the tails off the grunts) and put that out there for bait. the Redfish cruise up and down the bridge so its not necessary to cast super far. I have actually had most luck casting under the main bridge...just make sure to get the bait past the last piling and into the light water from the road lights if you can. Have a net with you! i have caught reds anywhere from 26" to 46"........hope this helps:letsdrink




Cool, I'll give that a shot! Only running 30lb test. Figured that was enough for the reds?



Thanks


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *deviantek (1/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *PorknBeans (1/2/2010)*Night fishing........7/0 circle hook, 30" of 60lb leader, 2oz egg weight above the leader and a surf rod will do. Just pass the line through the weight so that it can slide up and down the line...this lets the fish take the bait without feeling much resistance from the weight. catch a grunt, pinfish, or put a big chunk of cut mullet on (cut the tails off the grunts) and put that out there for bait. the Redfish cruise up and down the bridge so its not necessary to cast super far. I have actually had most luck casting under the main bridge...just make sure to get the bait past the last piling and into the light water from the road lights if you can. Have a net with you! i have caught reds anywhere from 26" to 46"........hope this helps:letsdrink
> ...


Ive caughtbull reds on less, just takes longer to get them in the boat and you gotta work that drag to keep em from breaking them off. 

30 Pound test should be fine. Some will say use a heavy leader, but Ive never been broke off on 30 pound mono with no leader, though it does happen. Ive pulled them in on 12 and 10 pound test before. Just dont try to snatch them in the boat real quick or you might pull it out of their mouth, and have your dip net ready because you try to pull a big bull up out of the water by a hook and he is gonna fall off and make you go "doh"  Ask me how I know lol


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

a small live whiting is deadly on the reds too..


----------

